# Ran out of Destin today.....



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Woke up around 530 this morning to run out of Destin pass. We all met up at Destin marina to launch and go get fuel in the harbor. Made a quick run to the fuel dock with no issues and a smooth engine (thanks again Shane!!)

After loading up with fuel we headed out. When we first went out of the pass it was around a 1-2' chop but nothing the ole cape couldn't handle. Our first stop was Big AJ Reef, SSE out of the pass. Sent down a few cigar minnows and some squid to try to get a few elusive sea creatures. After a few minutes of no bites, we decided to try somewhere else. 

The seas were starting to pick up a little as we headed to our next spot (liberty ship), as we got closer we realized there was already a boat there so we tried to make a little space and dropped some lines. Another boat pulls up as well and all three of us were drifting the wreck, but to no avail. None of the boats had so much as a strike. We decided to reel them in and go give the Phoenix Barge a try, we found the numbers online. 

After a good little search around where it was suppose to be we figured it may have been covered up by a storm or something? Anyone have any info on that? 

By now the seas had grown to an estimate of 3-5' with an occasional bigger swell, I ended up catching a quick bout with seasickness and I, luckily, hadn't eaten anything so I dry heaved for a few minutes and then continued our journey to the pass. 

On the way in we stopped by the Miss Louise with no luck. We had a hard time finding the wreck with the rough seas so we headed back to the pass. We had a following sea the whole way back from the Louise so we took it easy. 

When we got to the pass it seemed a little calmer than it was outside and as soon as we hit the pass we saw a HUGE Cobia. I remembered that I had purchased a Cobia Jig at the marina just in case this happened!! I scrambled to get it and couldn't find it anywhere!!! I later determined that it took a plunge during our rough run at some point throughout the day. 

Once we got in the pass, my BRAND NEW Lowrance Elite 7 HDI FROZE and would not reboot for anything!! it wont boot past the "lowrance Elite" screen, power button wont turn it off or anything, i had to disconnect it from the power source and retry to no avail!! we had a lot of OLD bait from a few days before, so we anchored up by the bridge and threw it in the chum churn to see what we could get into running the pass........ SEAGULLS!! Lol oh well at least we fed something today. On the way back to the dock we were stopped by FWC which asked to check us out. I complied and then we ended up talking for 20-30 mins about fishing and the such. Anyway, I guess if you can be on the water it's a good day!

Anyone else have different luck?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like you need to learn to high speed jig. Dropping frozen cig cicles IMO isnt as productive as high speed jigging. Not to mention, its down right fun!

Sucks about the cobia.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You mean with diamond jigs?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They will work but I use butterfly style jigs myself and loaded the boat yesterday.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

We couldnt catch much off the bottom the other day and we switched to jigging. HOLY FEEDING FRENZY! Ive never vertical jigged before, now Im hooked.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Sounds like you need to learn to high speed jig. Dropping frozen cig cicles IMO isnt as productive as high speed jigging. Not to mention, its down right fun!
> 
> +1 :thumbup: We went out fishing yesterday on bridge rubble, we were using live cigar minnows at first an kept getting bites but no hook ups. So I pulled out my flutter jig, an caught fish after fish after fish! I out fished my friend an her dad put together. Flutter jig is a MUST have in the tackle box.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

What are some good rod/reel combo's to use for high speed jigging? Penn 750/850 type reels? I would think you would want braid except for the leader to minimize stretch?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

PlaneToSea said:


> What are some good rod/reel combo's to use for high speed jigging? Penn 750/850 type reels? I would think you would want braid except for the leader to minimize stretch?


I was using a penn fierce 4000 combo with 20lb pro,about a foot an half leader an a two oz orange flutter jig. Don't think penn fierce are made for jigging but man it was working great!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

So the senators won't work for jigging?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You want a high speed retrieve for best jigging application. The senators could be done but not ideal and your really have the crank the hell out of them. Also a "jigging" rod is a must for best action. Jigging rods are strong but have a very fast tip.

Look at a Penn SSV in 6500 size or an equivalent sized spheros for a really good jigging reel that wont break the bank. Ive been happy with my Ugly Stick Tiger Lite jigging rods and they only run about $60.

Braid is best and fish with a tight drag. 50-65lb braid with a 3-4ft 50-80lb fluro leader will do the trick. Oh and once the mackerel get thick bring PLENTY of jigs.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> So the senators won't work for jigging?


My rig is a Saltist 35H on an Ugly Stick Jigging rod with 100lb power pro. It'll pull up the heavy stuff.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ok sounds good! I saw a guy on here who was making jigs out of old butter knives!!! Said they were awesome! Anyone else read that?


----------



## snapper05 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jigging for big AJ's is always a blast


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

would someone please post a pic of the flutter jig I am new to this and me and my son is trying to learn thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a flutter jig.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.victorylures.com/Vertical-Jigs_c3.htm


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesterdays jigging trip on the " All Jigged Up "


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah it looks like I need to learn some jigging!! I assume directly over structure and work your way up the water column as you jig?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Come and go with us and I will teach you how.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



lobsterman said:


> Come and go with us and I will teach you how.


I would love to one day! Where do you run out of? I will be going back to work soon, I work offshore and will be back in a month for about two weeks!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to agree with the jigging...I have caught more amberjack in the past 2 weeks than i ever want to see again...lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to one day! Where do you run out of? I will be going back to work soon, I work offshore and will be back in a month for about two weeks!


If it is my boat, I launch at Cinco Bayou ramp. If it is my buddies we launch in Niceville off of Bayshore Dr. Stay in touch and I will do my best to make it happen for you.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

When you fish public spots most of the time you have to show them something they havent seen much. Jigs are great for that or live bait on very light tackle. Either way you will have a blast.


----------

